# The answer to my tyre dressing woes (mini review)



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

:lol: I think I have found it...

Received a bottle of Pinnacle Black Onyx Tyre Gel from Performance Motorcare today and I am very impressed.

First of all the stuff smells lovely (like strawberry cough sweets?) and goes on nicely with a thick consistency. After one coat the tyre looks 'dressed' with a satin finish, after two coats it has the high gloss that I prefer.

The main issue for me with tyre dressings is 'sling' which on my silver car is particularly noticeable and infuriating. My two other tyre dressings that I have used in the past (Chemical guys new look trim gel and Autosmart Highstyle) have both caused sling, even after cleaning before application with G101 and buffing after with a MF cloth as advised to.

So for this, after applying I decided not to buff to test how much it might sling. I've been whizzing around all day today and there is not one bit of sling to be seen on the arches or fenders 

This is an expensive product, however one that I would reccomend and will be sticking with.

Will post pics if people like though my tyres are a bit crap as new ones are going on soon :lol:

Alex


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Please mate - be good to see some pics 

How much was it?


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Will get some pics tomorrow mate, can slap some on your Conti's too if you like?

It was £16 I think, so about the same as the blackfire.

I reckon that Wolfgang Black diamond (which I was originally gonna go for until I found out Motorgeek don't accept paypal) is the same stuff as the descriptions and prices are so similar


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah if you don't mind mate - that'd be great! I still need to give you this EXP!


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes mate sorry I've been a bit busy lately. Was the RS meet good? We'll sort out a day for me to collect the EXP and we'll give your tyres the Pinnacle treatment. Preferably not on a wet evening at Morrisons :lol:


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Link to product

http://www.performancemotorcare.com/acatalog/Pinnacle_Black_Onyx_Tire_Gel_.html


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

This stuff really is the business, few days on and it still looks like the day I applied it, no splatter whatsoever. Pic:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks good and thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Does it mess up the alloys?

Any tyre gel I've used always ends up all over my alloys making them look crap in a few days.


----------



## bootnec (Aug 14, 2009)

Modmedia said:


> Does it mess up the alloys?
> 
> Any tyre gel I've used always ends up all over my alloys making them look crap in a few days.


same here pi$$es me off big time!!:wall:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I thought I'd resurrect this again today after using it myself, and being so impressed by the ease of use and finish, that I've ordered my own bottle from Performance Motorcare.

I just hope it lasts like Alex says it does! 

Pics coming soon...

Russ.


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

Let us know the durability in rain. 

I still use Megs Endurance but would prefer a more satin finish.


----------



## yarters (Mar 9, 2010)

david_h said:


> Let us know the durability in rain.
> 
> I still use Megs Endurance but would prefer a more satin finish.


i use megs endurance and would like to know if this is better, if you do use it let us know what you think in comparison, cheers :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm VERY critical about tyre dressings and have literally tried them all now (apart from random obscure stuff!), so I'll give an honest and open review after a week or so.


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

i'm currently using poorboys bold n bright appliyed via foam app pad along with white alloys. I have no sling whatsoever and nothing on my wheels. i use just enough product to cover trye.


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

hoes the tyres russ???


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's held up a treat so far, but tbf I haven't seen any rain yet. Got to be my favourite dressing now, but still haven't tried Pneu


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

pneu is what im using but its really expensive but looks perfect so unsure if i should try this or just order a litre bottle of pneu....at £45:doublesho????


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

also russ heard out from cyc about the prima???


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yep, I'll PM you...


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

I like Zaino Z16, doesnt sling at all..smells great and lasts for ages..but I'd love to try pneu, sounds like great stuff


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Finish Kares Tyre dress rocks too! Last for ages and looks the biz.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Funny, after a year and a half using Highstyle I've never had sling. One coat for satin and two for gloss and it's cheap for 5 ltrs. Easy to apply and requires no buffing. Lasts as long as anything else I've tried too.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

i agree with spitfire, i was just about to say the same, i use the stuff daily, on my tyres and other folks and no sling, very good stuff


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Same although it takes a little bit of time to get the best from it most people use to much, a little goes a seriously long way.

I use it on cars daily incl my own van, the car gets either Blackfire tire gel or my fav at the moment Zaino Z16 Tire Gloss


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

whats sling?


----------

